# Can you read in color?



## Pixilox (Jun 22, 2011)

One of my big weaknesses in books are cookbooks and I was wondering if you can see the pictures in color on the Fire.  I have a Kindle Keyboard but if I could see big, juicy steaks or yummy desserts in color I may have to get a Fire .


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

Pixilox said:


> One of my big weaknesses in books are cookbooks and I was wondering if you can see the pictures in color on the Fire. I have a Kindle Keyboard but if I could see big, juicy steaks or yummy desserts in color I may have to get a Fire .


My cookbooks are in color on the Fire.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I moved my cookbooks, craft books, and origami diagrams to my Fire so that I could read them in color and also for the additional features related to zoom with images.

This leaves more room for regular books on my K2.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

That's one of the reasons I really enjoy the Fire - Being able to see things in color when it's very beneficial, like cooking and other crafty kinda stuff.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I seldom read or look at my cookbooks on my Kindle, but they're beautiful on both my Fire and my iPad.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Magazines really look nice on the Fire.  I got some pics via email and you can zoom them in to fit the full screen.  I put pics of my grandkids on there to show off.


----------



## trekker22701 (Feb 27, 2012)

I loaded all of my travel guide books( Lonely Planet, Rick Steves, etc.) to my KF. My wife and I are visiting Europe this summer.  The e-ink of the Kindle is great, but see ing the photographs in color is even better!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Annalog said:


> I moved my cookbooks, craft books, and origami diagrams to my Fire so that I could read them in color and also for the additional features related to zoom with images.
> 
> This leaves more room for regular books on my K2.


Same here. I put books with color photography or illustrations on my Fire, regular books on my e-ink Kindle.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

This seems a bit far off... but I'd love to see "The Neverending Story" in colored text. It was printed in red and green.


----------



## Pixilox (Jun 22, 2011)

I guess that settles it and I will get a Fire  .  Thank you for all the replies!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

In case you need the push ... refurbished KFs are available at Amazon for $139!! At least they were a few minutes ago.


----------

